# Rifle ranges near Lillian



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Good evening everyone,

Just a quick question, does anyone know where a range is at that I could fire a center-fire rifle around Lillian/ Foley? Just want to run a few rounds through the 270 and make sure nothing got rattled since last year.

Thanks in advance!
~EGJr


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/Range/tabid/72/Default.aspx


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Styx is a nice range and has boards for sighting in at 50, 100 and 200yds.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

It would be nice if there were a range near Lillian/Perdido Key.


----------

